# Padilla Habano Churchill Cigar Review - Above average, but not by much



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with most of the reviews that there wasn't much complexity, but to me a cigar with uniform flavor throughout can be enjoyable, too.

I w...

Read the full review here: Padilla Habano Churchill Cigar Review - Above average, but not by much


----------

